# best cardio for weight loss



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

basically want to lower my body fat before i start a proper bulk, i would estimate i am around 17.18% now, want to get to about 10, (visable abs and so on), so what is the best cardio for this?

6ft 2

about 14 stone


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Low intensity fasted cardio IMO.


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

Everyone is different, but HIIT has worked for me brilliantly, but it all depends on what sort of body shape you want. Difference between low intensity and high intensity is the difference between a distance runner and a sprinter. Decide which one is nearer to the shape you wany to have then follow that sort of training.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

oo is that how it works mate? i would rather have a sprinter frame if i had to pick?


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

stookiebhoy said:


> Everyone is different, but HIIT has worked for me brilliantly, but it all depends on what sort of body shape you want. Difference between low intensity and high intensity is the difference between a distance runner and a sprinter. Decide which one is nearer to the shape you wany to have then follow that sort of training.


that's not right at all mate


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

its doesnt matter what cv you do as long as you raise your heart rate....and get a good old sweat going ha ha

i preferred a stepper or fast pace walking on a treadmill..

do it in morning before breaky...and last thing before bed...30-40mins will do you wonders.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am doing it before breaky at the moment but will add another session in at night in a couple of weeks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

get on the pads and do some boxing training. youll get fit and the fat will fly off you


----------



## Renae (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll have to agree HIIT on a tredmill has worked really well for me. i saw a huge difference in 4 weeks.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

HIIT on a Cross Trainer. Not as easy as it sounds believe me, but it offers you much less impact while keeping the heart rate up, allowing you to train longer.

But that is my opinion.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> get on the pads and do some boxing training. youll get fit and the fat will fly off you


x2 Get to a boxing club and join in the circuits


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

lukeee said:


> x2 Get to a boxing club and join in the circuits


circuits are the killer, nearly passed out the other day, love it!


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Eveyone thinks they can step in the ring and box, untill they do a few bag rounds...without being hit back.

I stuck my bag on the floor and gave it some ground & pound, try it.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

Spinning. between 600 - 1000 calories in 45min,

There was a sponsored 2 hour session at my gym , the calory reader said i lost 2026 calories in 2 hours!


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

mattED said:


> Spinning. between 600 - 1000 calories in 45min,
> 
> There was a sponsored 2 hour session at my gym , the calory reader said i lost 2026 calories in 2 hours!


I bet you had right wobble legs after that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

SAPFO said:


> Eveyone thinks they can step in the ring and box, untill they do a few bag rounds...without being hit back.
> 
> I stuck my bag on the floor and gave it some ground & pound, try it.


hardest training ive ever done.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

i got cramp in my calf with 20 minutes to go! wasn't nice!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

mattED said:


> Spinning. between 600 - 1000 calories in 45min,
> 
> There was a sponsored 2 hour session at my gym , the calory reader said i lost 2026 calories in 2 hours!


Hard paced running you'd be lucky to burn 600 / hour, never mind 'spin cycle'. Don't believe the machines, just use as a guide. You'd need to be on fire to burn 1k/hour. I'll sometimes go hell for leather on a rower and not burn over 600, although the machine says 1200.

Not an fan of low paced cardio, such as walking. Might as well get yourself fit as well as lose fat if you are going to bore yourself to death in the gym for 45mins. Nothing beats jogging/running imo, you can walk, swin, cross train ,row all you like, yet if you haven't trained to run, you can't , simples. Yet if you run, all the others are easy. So which is the hardest/ best? Doesn't take a genius.

But for HIT, nothing beats boxing as Russ said, you'll be throwing up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

BillC said:


> Hard paced running you'd be lucky to burn 600 / hour, never mind 'spin cycle'. Don't believe the machines, just use as a guide. You'd need to be on fire to burn 1k/hour. I'll sometimes go hell for leather on a rower and not burn over 600, although the machine says 1200.
> 
> Not an fan of low paced cardio, such as walking. Might as well get yourself fit as well as lose fat if you are going to bore yourself to death in the gym for 45mins. Nothing beats jogging/running imo, you can walk, swin, cross train ,row all you like, yet if you haven't trained to run, you can't , simples. Yet if you run, all the others are easy. So which is the hardest/ best? Doesn't take a genius.
> 
> But for HIT, nothing beats boxing as Russ said, you'll be throwing up.


agreed on that low paced stuff. bores the bo11ocks of me. if im training then i want to fell like ive been run over by a bus when im done


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> agreed on that low paced stuff. bores the bo11ocks of me. if im training then i want to fell like ive been run over by a bus when im done


But you get that great buzz after that feeling that makes you want to do it again.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

BillC said:


> Hard paced running you'd be lucky to burn 600 / hour, never mind 'spin cycle'. Don't believe the machines, just use as a guide. You'd need to be on fire to burn 1k/hour. I'll sometimes go hell for leather on a rower and not burn over 600, although the machine says 1200.
> 
> Not an fan of low paced cardio, such as walking. Might as well get yourself fit as well as lose fat if you are going to bore yourself to death in the gym for 45mins. Nothing beats jogging/running imo, you can walk, swin, cross train ,row all you like, yet if you haven't trained to run, you can't , simples. Yet if you run, all the others are easy. So which is the hardest/ best? Doesn't take a genius.
> 
> But for HIT, nothing beats boxing as Russ said, you'll be throwing up.


What do you get your most accurate reading off if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

mattED said:


> What do you get your most accurate reading off if you dont mind me asking?


Honestly, the most believable is the running machine, where you'll be lucky to burn much over 300kcals in half an hour 8mph running. Take tredclimber, twice the workout it says, yeah right, did 30 mins this am max speed max treddles max heart rate 118, yet I'd used 420kcals??? whatever. 30 mins running, burn 320, average heart rate 155(yes I know a tad too high). So how does that work out?

Wish I kept half the mags and books I've read over the years, you know from before t'internet, when people used to have to produce papers to back up claims. It's just one of the things that sticks with you, 600 kcals/hours is about the norm for a decent intensity cardio session. Think the cals used go in order of Running, rowing, swimming, cycling, walking, which pretty much makes sense as think about which you find easiest and which you find hardest.

Personally speaking, and of course I am known to talk utter bollix, I think the machines take liberties with regards how many cals. I think the figure for an average sized male to stay alive is around 150kcals an hour so I think they pinch these cals when telling you how many cals you've burned. Plus, most don't take into account your weight. I just use them as a guide to how hard I've worked.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i do 30 mins unfuelled steady rate cardio on the bike in the morning then 30 mins after my weight sessions on the treadmill on the highest incline at a fast walking pace and the weight is dropping off nicely


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Interesting this debate. My Polar HRM, with chest strap, has my height/weight/age tapped in, and I average 1000+ on the home crosstrainer, but I am always on the verge of death at the end of this hour.

I also do a 2.5mile route at a very slow plod, but this involves steep hills. In 23 mins, my Polar reads 470kcal+

Why are Polar so respected in the HRM world, if their gear is ****e?

Who do you believe? tbh, im lost on this too.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

mattED said:


> What do you get your most accurate reading off if you dont mind me asking?


Energy estimates on the Elliptical cross trainer underestimated my energy expenditure by about 50% compared to my suunto HR logger. Weight change and measured diet confirmed the HR logger reading.

I would pay very little belief in the cardio machine based estimates, although the power, distance, speed, etc are fine for workout to workout comparison IMO.

J


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I always go off my HRM. It is designed to be the most acurate for everyday use after all.


----------

